# Скандалли, или Пиджини



## nemezida668 (15 Фев 2014)

А какой инструмент лучше, по вашему мнению, скандалли, или пиджини? опишите их плюсы и минусы.


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2014)

Посмотрите предыдущие темы. Здесь народ далеко не первый раз подобные темы поднимал. 

Да и бесполезен будет ответ: непонятно для чего Вам аккордеон, какого класса Вы ищите инструмент


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2014)

Обе фирмы делают классные инструменты. Одним нравится скандалли, другим пиджини. Выбор за исполнителем, а спорить, что лучше, можно до бесконечности


----------



## bombastic (15 Фев 2014)

я всю свою сознательную исполнительскую жизнь мечтал о пиджини, но сейчас это желание быстренько улетучилось, по скольку ну не хочет фирма работать над качеством (факт, что может) - огромное количество дилеров, задравших двойную цену, и лениво обрабатвающих запросы, а если делать инструмент самому, без профессорского знакомства на заводе, то сделают вам "пищалку" с чьими нибудь голосами. если раньше у них был классный пробивной звук с нормальным басом и сбалансированной динамикой голосов, то теперь не пойми что - на верху пищит, внизу гудит слабенький бас, хотя тембры до сих пор на высоте, ответ оставляет желать лучшего - голоса проваливаются на сфорцандо. На самых дорогих моделях есть отличия, там хорошо сбитые инструменты тысяч эдак за 15-20 евро, но сильно какие то трескучие на верхах, с бочковым басом. Чем не может не нравится пиджини - это механикой, тч если вам важнее как исполнить, нежели сам тембр, то пиджини для вас.Кстат они почти не расстраиваются, за исключением дешевых инструментов - там вся фишка, для кого и почем делают.
А я сам выбрал скандалли.. когда придет инстурумент, сделаю полный обзор, запишусь на свою новенькую студию от Зум. =)


----------



## Jupiter (15 Фев 2014)

В настоящее время конечно Скандалли. Хотя тоже в последний год проблеммы с левой мехпникой(выборка)


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2014)

bombastic писал:


> А я сам выбрал скандалли.. когда придет инстурумент, сделаю полный обзор, запишусь на свою новенькую студию от Зум. =)


будем ждать


----------



## server (16 Фев 2014)

Я , как исполнитель, все время нахожусь в поиске "идеального инструмента". Имею несколько , на мой взгляд, достойных аккордеонов, и среди них - SCANDALLI CONSERVATORIO LX. Играю на нем более 20-ти лет. Очень много "гармошек" прошло через мои руки, но и по сей день этот - всегда был как ЭТАЛОН, и ни один в целом не выдерживал с ним конкуренции! 
Это инструмент, который делали МАСТЕРА, благодаря которым в свое время SUPER 6 вошел в историю как непревзойдённый аккордеон всех времен и народов. Потом поменялась команда, поменялись философия и отношение к изготовлению инструмента, и как всегда, все "опошлили"... Нынешние Scandalli - не в пример былой славе этой фабрики. 
А вообще все итальянские производители стали страшно халтурить, и это очень печально... Хочу сказать лишь то, что в нынешние времена, как говорил мой близкий друг Владимир Галактионов (да упокоится его душа с миром!) если "забуриться" в магазин Карини, то, можно через неделю собрать полноценный инструмент. Делайте выводы сами, только прибавьте к этому еще размещение производств комплектующих в Китае, Румынии и т.д. и т.п.


----------



## nemezida668 (16 Фев 2014)

*Jupiter*, а что конкретно с механикой?


----------



## Jupiter (16 Фев 2014)

nemezida668 писал:


> Jupiter, а что конкретно с механикой?



Да вот,как и говорит (пишет) Сервер - "забурились" к Карини и собрали аккордеон. 
А если конкретно: конвертор(выборка) "заедать" начал. Причём , практически на всех моделях,у которых больше 34 клавиш (то есть ,диапазон от 37 ). И не могут найти причину. Первые полгода только с WD-40 можно играть...Потом "притерается"...Но,эта инфа 8 месяцев старая - может Мирко Патарини и справился уже с этой проблемой...


----------

